# Pin Hooking ?



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi guys can someone explain pin hooking to me . I have no experience pier fishing and have seen the term pinhooking on these boards and that its more expensive and sorry but I dont have a clue what it is...Bob


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

You can read this thread in the P&S fishing bible and get a good line on what pin rigging is:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=54277


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

that should tell you all you need to know!


----------

